# Counter-strike source problem!!!!!!



## helpme?? (May 18, 2007)

I can't seem to join cs_office map. I can load it but after loading finishes and it's about to join 
my monitor screen turns black and monitor screens yellowish greenish light flashes...   I have to press restart button to get my computer back to normal...

I can play dust2, dust, nuke, aztec etc...

I have 512MB RAM and Geforce 5 series graphics card.
Do I need to get a better graphics card and more RAM?

PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## helpme?? (May 18, 2007)

I've tried to join cs_office again and it exited the css screen back to my original screen and this pop up came up 'failed to lock vertex buffer in CMeshDX8::lock vertexbuffer'

What is this?! Why is this happening to me? What do I need to do?

HELP!!!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

If every other map works fine, I would delete the map from your map directory, and then try to join the server again, and it will download a fresh copy of the map.


----------



## helpme?? (May 18, 2007)

Have done that but still my monitor turns black and monitor light flashes.
When this happen I have to press restart button...  

I think I need a new graphics card and a 512+ RAM...


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

You don't really need to upgrade if you don't care about the settings. That is not related to monitors problem with the hardware.

Have you try update the latest drivers?

www.nvidia.com


----------



## helpme?? (May 18, 2007)

My driver's up to date. I think I'm using DirectX 9.0c
I have googled to find out what 'failed to lock vertex buffer in CMeshDX8::lock vertexbuffer' and it said it was to do with the Directx version and 
it says you got to download the latest Directx version...

So I went on www.microsoft.com/windows/directx and was trying to download it but it said this only downloads and work if your computer is Genuine Windows Microsoft. My computer isn't Genuine Windows Microsoft because it's Custom Built.
So I was wondering how do I download Directx without going to microsoft bothering about GWM pop ups...
I haven't downloaded off Microsoft because I didn't want to get annoyed by MICROSOFT's pop ups...

Should I just call my Pc professional who've built my computer to do this for me?
I'm not good with computers  lol...


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Its doesn't mean that non genuine is a custom built, you may have use the illegal copy of windows xp and you can't download directx unless you bought the genuine copy of windows.


----------



## helpme?? (May 18, 2007)

I think all the maps with bots in it that I can not join. I think I should just get a new PC and upgrade everything. My PC is pretty old so I think I should get a new PC.


----------



## jmooner (Nov 8, 2007)

When you first load up CS:S, try alt-tabbing to your desktop. Then press ctrl-alt-delete. Now click on the processes tab. Scroll down until you find hl2.exe, and right click on it. you will see a choice that says "set priority". Mouse over that, and the priority should be set to "normal", mouse over "low" and click it. This simple technique doesn't harm your pc in anyway, and it has been found to cure numerous problems w/ the hl2engine. I don't know if it will work in your specific case, but it is worth a try. Lemmie know how that works.
-Jeff


----------



## helpme?? (May 18, 2007)

Getting this message too, - [Enternal engine error] Internal driver error in I or l Direct3DDevice9:: present()

So does anyone know what's up?

I think it's my Graphics card / DirectX problem but not too sure...


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, i don't think its a graphics problem there is no way you can update your directx 9. Unless you have a legal copy of Windows XP.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

helpme?? said:


> failed to lock vertex buffer in CMesh*DX8*::lock vertexbuffer'


That's a DirectX 8 error.....try forcing the game to run in DirectX 7.

-Open Steam
-Click the My Games tab
-Right-click Counter Strike Source
-Select Properties
-Click the Set launch options... 
-Add *-dxlevel 70* .....don't forget the dash in front of the dxlevel70 !!!!!!
-Click OK
-Click Close


----------



## helpme?? (May 18, 2007)

tom6049 said:


> That's a DirectX 8 error.....try forcing the game to run in DirectX 7.
> 
> -Open Steam
> -Click the My Games tab
> ...


What would this do? I don't want to stuff up my settings  and I don't want to change settings that can't be fixed or hard to fix...


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't be afraid to do so, you can always get this working again and again.


----------



## helpme?? (May 18, 2007)

Oh what the hell? CS_OFFICE is working.
I tried to join cs_office again today and it didn't work at first. I had to restart my Pc like 
I always had to because it stuffs my computer up. But then tried joining cs_office again after the restart and it worked.
I think I've tried joining 3 times 

This is what I did --

1. Loaded the cs_office map
2. quickly pressed Alt tab so that I was on my original PC screen and waited
3. Waited few seconds and Alt tab-ed and I was on cs_office

What could have been the problem?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh sounds like u have a dodgy directx version u need to update it...or uninstall re install...i know it wont update from the internet as u have already sed...but have u not got a newish game? as direct x is on all game discs...so reinstall a newish game that includes directx 9c


----------



## helpme?? (May 18, 2007)

BlooChoo said:


> yeh sounds like u have a dodgy directx version u need to update it...or uninstall re install...i know it wont update from the internet as u have already sed...but have u not got a newish game? as direct x is on all game discs...so reinstall a newish game that includes directx 9c


Only new game that I have is Counter-Strike Source.
I wish I could get a new game but I need to get a new PC fist because this one is ***t.


----------



## helpme?? (May 18, 2007)

When I try to join cs_assault I can't join in. I get this message - Engine error - Dispinfo_Load Displacements: dispcounts ( 0 and 96 ) don't match.
What the hell is this mean?

So after the Engine error message poped up I tried the old trick - Alt tab when it's loading and joined back few seconds later. It worked. What is going on? Anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

I seems to be your game is having trouble loading and creating the maps when watching demos, and possibly single player. Why your game would be messed up like this I don't know.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

try rolling bac your video card drivers...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

tbh i would uninstall and reinstall everything...game, graphics drivers, directx 9...and then reinstall them...try with an older graphics driver rather than the latest...


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

its a tough error to find a decent solution for...alot of people seem to have the problem, and it all seems to point to the error as an error with the compiling of ther own maps using valve hammer...so...unless uv been making your own maps up...id try reinstal...


----------

